# Error Code



## Chuck (Jun 3, 2018)

trying to book a train from Washington DC to New York Grand Central. i cannot get it to show any routes or trains. Keep getting Error ID: 108A.

Any ideas?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 3, 2018)

Chuck said:


> trying to book a train from Washington DC to New York Grand Central. i cannot get it to show any routes or trains. Keep getting Error ID: 108A.
> 
> Any ideas?


Trains from DC are still going to NYP


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you, did not know that.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 4, 2018)

Only the trains going to and thru upstate NYS are using Grand Central Terminal. All other trains still use Penn Station.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 4, 2018)

All Empire Corridor trains operating to NYC are using Grand Central this summer (trains running through Albany and upstate New York). That consists of the Ethan Allen Express, Maple Leaf, Empire Service, and Adirondack. All trains traveling south, and all not-Empire Corridor trains traveling north, still operate to Penn Station.


----------



## jis (Jun 4, 2018)

In short everything operating on the NEC (Washington - Philadelphia - New York - New Haven - Boston) uses New York Penn Station. Everything operating out of New York on the Empire Corridor (New York - Albany - Buffalo) use New York Grand Central Terminal. Those are the only possible route into/out of New York by Amtrak.


----------

